# Tote Fische :(



## Tinterbell (8. Juli 2015)

hallo ihr Lieben, ich habe ein großes Problem. 
In meinem Teich werden Fische getötet. Bisher waren es "nur" Bitterlinge, aber ich habe jetzt Angst um meine Kois. 
In meinem Teich schwimmen viele Bitterlinge um die Zahl gering zu halten, haben wir einen __ Zwergwels dazu gesetzt. Außerdem schwimmen dort noch Kois in allen Größen (auch Bitterlinge Größe) und ein Stör zieht dort auch seine Runden. 
Seit ein paar Tagen finde ich immer halbe Fischkörper auf dem Teich schwimmen. Deshalb haben wir schon das Wasser abgelassen, damit keine Katze mehr an die Fische kann und eigentlich kommen die Bitterlinge nicht an die Teichoberfläch. Nur leider geht das Morden weiter. Ich weiß eigentlich hat ein __ Wels keine Zähne, aber vielleicht ist er ja der Übeltäter oder vielleicht der Stör? 
Vielleicht hat jemand von euch eine Idee. 
Und Entschuldigung, ich weiß das Foto ist unschön, aber vielleicht könnt ihr ja an den Busspuren etwas erkennen. 
Wenn das hier nicht gewünscht ist, sagt mir das bitte. 
Ich bedanke mich schon mal für jede Antwort! 
Liebe Grüße!


----------



## troll20 (8. Juli 2015)

Hallo und Willkommen  Tinterbell,
kannst du deinen Teich und die Umgebung etwas genauer vorstellen, denn das sieht nicht nach einer Katze oder __ Reiher aus?
Am besten mit Bildern. So eine Wildkamera hat sich bei einigen schon bezahlt gemacht. Nutz mal die Suche da findest du einige Erfahrungen.

LG René


----------



## samorai (8. Juli 2015)

Hallo Tinterbell!
So sieht kein Biss aus, eher ein "geknabbere" !
Könnten da __ Gelbrandkäfer im Spiel sein? 
Wenn es die Sicht erlaubt, Nachts mal mit einer Taschenlampe nach dem Rechten schauen.
__ Raubfische wie Stör oder __ Wels verschlingen ihre Opfer ganz, aber ich frage mal einen Angel-Experten, der hält sich öfter mal einen Wels im Aquarium.
Landräuber, wie Katze, Mink,Waschbär verzehren die Nahrung am Land bzw. sie wird erstmal in Sicherheit gebracht und dann verzehrt.
__ Fischreiher verzehren auch in einem Stück, da fällt nichts in den Teich zurück.
Komische Geschichte!?!?

Ron!


----------



## leo1975 (8. Juli 2015)

Hallo!
Die meisten Störarten, sind keine __ Raubfische bzw. fresen meistens nur "kleinere" Tiere...
Außer du hast schon einen größeren Stör, wie z.B. einen Hausen in deinem Teich.
Leo


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (9. Juli 2015)

Könnte ein Mink sein.

Angeblich fressen die manchmal Fischen die Hinterflosse ab, wenn es ein Überangebot an Nahrung gibt, um einen Vorrat anzulegen.

Da hilft vermutlich nur eine Lebendfalle nach Absprache mit dem Jagdpächter.

Viele Grüße,

Knut


----------



## samorai (12. Juli 2015)

Hallo!
Noch mal zu den __ Wels.
Ist ein Fisch zu groß, versucht der Wels die Beute zu teilen!
Dabei schlingt er sich wie ein __ Aal und mit schnellen Dreh-Bewegungen zerreißt er seine Beute.
Deswegen sieht es auch nicht wie ein glatter Biss aus.

Ein Mink frisst den Fisch am Land, wo er sich in Sicherheit wiegt.
konnte ich schon Live beobachten!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Tinterbell (18. Juli 2015)

Ich dacht ja es wäre vorbei  aber habe heute wieder ein kleiner __ bitterling auf dem teichboden gefunden . Ich weiß nicht, wer meinen kleinen Fischen sowas antut. 
Diesmal sieht der Fisch wieder anders aus. Aber irgendwie trotzdem angegressen 
Da wir sehr ländlich wohnen kann ich natürlich Tiere nicht ausschließen. Aber eig bin ich der Meinung, dass die beim Versuch einen Fisch zu fangen in den Teich fallen würden, denn der Wasserstand ist nicht besonders hoch. 
Auf __ Käfer habe ich auch geachtet, konnte aber keine entdecken. Aber die sind ja auch ziemlich klein  
Ich bin verzweifelt und weiß einfach nicht mehr wie ich meine Fische retten kann. 
Im Anhang findet ihr Bilder vom Teich und von dem Toten bitterling  
Danke für alle Antworten. Ihr seid echt super!


----------



## pema (18. Juli 2015)

Das zweite Bild von einem toten __ Bitterling sieht eher so aus, als hätte der Fisch schon einige Zeit tot im Wasser gelegen und andere Tiere (Fische, Wasserkäfer, __ Schnecken, etc.) hätten angefangen, das Aas zu beseitigen. Da ist die Bauchhöhle der einfachste und erste Bereich.
petra


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Juli 2015)

Hi,

man beachte bei dem toten, am Bauch ausgefressenen, __ Bitterling das stark geschwollene Auge (Glotzaugen). Allzu Fit war zumindest der also net mehr vor dem ableben.
Die Teicheinrichtung ist für Bitterlinge übrigens alles andere als gut geeignet, man erkennt keine dichten Pflanzenbestände unter Wasser wo sich die __ Kleinfische vor Störungen hin zurückziehen könnten.
Wann gab es bei dem Teich denn den letzten größeren Wasserwechsel? Glotzaugen sind meißt eine Begleitung von "schlechtem" Wasser/zu hohen Bakteriendichten

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Juli 2015)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> man erkennt keine dichten Pflanzenbestände unter Wasser wo sich die __ Kleinfische vor Störungen hin zurückziehen könnten.


Hinter der Brücke sieht es ziemlich dicht aus. Kann aber nicht erkennen ob das noch Wasserbereich oder nur Flachzone


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Juli 2015)

Hi Torsten,

die Sumpfpflanzen wie Zungenhahnenfuß, __ Gauklerblumen, Wasserschwertlilien, __ Blutweiderich im Hintergrund hab ich schon gesehen, sind aber Arten die kaum auf -20cm gehen

MfG Frank


----------

